# The traumatic birth of alice!! with pics



## JoJo16

Im finally only just getting round to writing my proper birth story! alice was born on january the 3rd at 2.45am weighing 7lb 12oz.

The early labour

i was due to be induced on the 2nd which was my due date because i had high blood pressure in the last month of my pregnancy which was no longer being controlled by the meds. on the tuesday i woke in the early hours of the morning having tightening which werent painful but were noticeable, they were about 10 mins apart i tried to go back to sleep but i think i was too excited because i thought i wouldnt have to be induced anymore. i got up about 7ish and they were still there and still werent sore and were about 7 mins apart. i got told i wouldnt be able to labour at home because of my blood pressure i would have to be monitored.
rang the hospital about 10 and they asked me to come in. i was still having tightening all the way there and then as soon as i got there they stopped!!! They examined me and said i was soft and thin but my cervix was still far back. so i was sent home because nothing was happening now. 
i got home and they stopped for a few hours and then came back every 5 mins and were getting quite sore now and i was having to breath through them. it got to around midnight and they were still every 5 mins sometimes 3 mins and were really sore. so i went back up to the hospital and was examined again and still nothing had changed but they hadnt stopped and were showing up on the monitor and they were quite strong. they kept me in that night because they gave me some tablets to help me sleep because i was already so tired and nothing was even happening yet!
by they morning they had gone off again and i came home and they were really irregular but were still painful when i did have them and then by the thursday everything had pretty much stopped so i managed to sleep and get my energy back for my induction on the saturday. 

The induction

saturday morning i went in for 8.30 and was in the induction room and baby was monitored for an hour and my blood pressure was checked and for some strange reason it was the lowest it had been since it went up, almost back to my booking in one. baby was fine the whole time. about 10am she examined me. when i was examined a few days before when i was in it hurt so much and i was so worried about her doing in so she got me gas and air whilst she did it and i was actually off my head lol she checked me and i was 1cm and she inserted the pessary. i was laughing so much and was actually crying from laughter lol. 
i went on the monitor again for an hour and baby was still fine and the contractions started again but werent sore at all i could just feel my whole bump going tight. she came back and asked if they hurt because how strong they were coming up she was surprised i wasnt in pain. 
i went for a walk for an hour came back had some lunch and at 1pm i was having contractions every 3 mins last for almost a min and they werent getting sore again. she got the gas and air examined me again and i was in loads of pain from where she was examining me whilst i was having contractions and i was crying lol i managed to calm down and she managed to check me properly and i was 3cm. finally something was happening!! i was aloud to keep the gas and air and they moved me to the labour room, they took the gas and air because there was one on tap near the bed. but it didnt work!!! so i was there for what seemed like ages waiting for them to get me another one trying to breath through them. 
i was on the bed being monitored but lying on the bed was making it so much worse. i kept needing to wee really bad so i went to the loo and it was actually a really comfy position so i was sat there for about an hour lol then i wasnt comfy there so she got me a labour chair where your like leaning forward on a padded bit and theres a bit for your knees to go on this was the best thing ever and i was sat there for ages and was really comfortable my mum and sister rubbing my back and everything was really calm and relaxed. 
someone came in and said i had to move rooms because i was in the biggest one and someone with twins needed to go in there. so i was taken out in a chair with gas and air following me and went to the other room. the gas and air actually worked in this room but i kept needing to wee so had to go to the toilets with nothing! 
someone came to examine me prob about 7 and i was 5cm and i was feeling sick and asked for and epidural. my contractions were coming one after another and i started being sick from the gas and air and i couldnt use it so had to just breath through them whilst they got the epidural ready. it took her ages to do it because i wasnt having a break from contractions and you have to be really still. i think it was done just after 8 and it didnt really hurt at all just for a sec when it went in but i think thats because it was done in the wrong place and she had to do it again. i had a catheter put in and was put on a drip. they tried it in both hands and it had to go in my arm in the end. I was completely pain free and I felt so calm and relaxed.
this is where it all got a bit scary. Babys heart rate was quite high compared to normal so loads of diff people kept coming in and they broke my waters and she had done a poo in me, nice lol. i was really sleepy and can hardly remember much from now on but her heart rate started dropping not really low but lower than it was because it was high for ages. at around midnight i was fully dilated and they left me a while for her to move down before i started to push and they wanted the epidural to go off a bit. they took some blood from her heard to check oxygen levels because her heart rate was going lower. when i started to push her heart rate dropped loads and people came rushing in saying they were going to try forceps and I might need a c section so they ran off to get the stuff ready and I was starting to be in loads of pain again because the epidural was going off. 
They put my legs in the stirrups tried the forceps and realised that she had turned slightly and wasnt able to come out so before she could pull her out they needed to turn her. I was screaming at them to get off because the pain was too much and I screamed at them to give me a c section lol which was really not what I wanted. Her heart rate then went to 50 something and they rushed me off to the theatre. 
My epidural was topped up and I could then begin to relax again. she told me they could only try the forceps with 3 more pushes otherwise it would be a c section. So up my legs went again and I had to be cut. I gave the pushing all I had but nothing with the first contraction. I remember thinking no way am I having a section after all this. Still nothing with the second then I really concentrated and gave it everything I had and finally she was pulled out on the 3rd one and was put straight on me. 
She didnt make a sound she was all purple and her eyes were open and were just staring at nothing. They took her quickly and had to resuscitate her and after what seemed like ages she gave out a little cry. I kept asking if she was ok my mum was saying shes fine but she looked so worried I wasnt sure if she was just trying to make me feel better. A few mins later they brought her over to me and I knew she still wasnt right. I held her for a min and they took her away again because she was still floppy. She only scored 1 on her apgar and took 10 mins to get up to 8. 
she was taken to the neo natal unit and I was taken back to the labour ward. I didnt get to see her until 10am that morning. I was wheeled down in my bed at that was the firs time I heard her cry properly when she got taken out of her nice warm incubator and I got to cuddle her properly, she was so bruised and looked beaten up with 2 black eyes and a deep cut from her forehead to her eye and a massive bruise on the back of her head. She stayed in neo natal for 3 days being fed through a tube and on a drip. it was horrible being on the ward and everyone else with the babys. Her bruises got better everyday and by the time she came home on the Thursday they were nearly all gone. I was in so much pain from the stitches and I go an infection I could hardly move for a few weeks. Even though she had a bad start she is a perfectly happy healthy little girl :cloud9: at a month old she already weighs 9lb2oz

Her first pic
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn261/BeardieLOVE_photos/BabyAlice001.jpg

coming home
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn261/BeardieLOVE_photos/alice005.jpg


----------



## Shireena__x

congrats hun and well done!!! it sounded all...ouch!


----------



## nicholatmn

Ouch, that sounds horrible! I'm sorry you had to go through that. But she's adorable! Well done! :hugs:


----------



## passengerrach

sorry you had to go through that congratulations and seriously well done you did a great job hun i bet she's worth every second shes beautifull


----------



## glitterbomb

sorry and congrats. i love the hello kitty outfit adorable:flower:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Sounds awful hun, congratulations though she is beautiful :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!!


----------



## sarah0108

congratsx


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Ahhh congrats hunni.....she is beautiful xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Wow what a birth!! I'm glad everything is ok now! Congratulations she is beautiful xxx


----------



## JoJo16

thanks for all your comments :D it was terrible but i would do it all over again for her every single second of pain was worth it :D xxx


----------



## x-li-x

congrats hun, shes lovely xx


----------



## 3boys

Sorry you had such a rotten time but she is so so cute!!!


----------



## kiwimama

So sorry it was traumatic for you :hugs: But congrats on little Alice - she's gorgeous!


----------



## chachadada

well done for all that hard wrk girl, so glad she is ok, shes beautiful!


----------



## ellis29

sounds awful,poor u! Glad evrythng was ok though! Congrats 2 u and all the best with urbundle of joy x


----------



## Ginaerhol

congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry you had such a scary time :hugs: but congratulations on your little girl, she's lovely.


----------



## LucindaE

My goodness, I do feel a fool, I thought you were somebody from the Hyperemesis thread! But she is a lovely baby and so I'll leave my message on. 

Sorry about that, what do I do, when I'm not being daft? 
Ignore message and congratulations! Sorry you had a horrible time. Still, she's here and she's gorgeous...:flower:

LucindaE
XXXX


----------

